# VW GOLF MK4 Brakes make clinking sound - front left



## kapsalis (Sep 25, 2004)

I own a vw golf 99 mk4. I replaced the brakes with ceramic brakes. Everything went smooth until i was driving today and i hit a small bump. i heard a clinking sound. I stopped and kicked the drivers tire and the inside brake pad is loose. It sit in place but when i kick the tire or hit a bump while driving it rattles. 
Whats wrong with this? 
any ideas on how to fix this
The two screws holding the caliper in place are tight. the outside brake pad is tight but the inside one is loose - it wiggles and makes sounds when you hit a bump.
Any ideas?
please i need this uglyness fixed! 































_Modified by kapsalis at 1:31 PM 9-4-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: VW GOLF MK4 Brakes make clinking sound - front left (kapsalis)*

When you replaced the brake pads, did you inspect and lubricate the slide pins?
Sounds to me like they're seized.


----------



## kapsalis (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: VW GOLF MK4 Brakes make clinking sound - front left (germancarnut51)*

I can see them come out the other end both at same level as the other side.


----------



## dosmas (May 16, 2007)

*Re: VW GOLF MK4 Brakes make clinking sound - front left (kapsalis)*

is the caliper spring/clip on?


----------



## kapsalis (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: VW GOLF MK4 Brakes make clinking sound - front left (dosmas)*

my brakes did not have a spring clip? should a VW GOLF 99 mk4 body style 2.0 engine - have a spring clip? anyone else know?


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

*Re: VW GOLF MK4 Brakes make clinking sound - front left (kapsalis)*

You should have saved the anti-rattle shims from the backs of your original pads and/or the replacement pads should have come with their own shims.


----------



## kapsalis (Sep 25, 2004)

i did some investgationg and i noticed the spindle for the bottom screw is stripped and the screw wobbles a little bit causing the pad to be loose. when i hold it tight with my arm the pad doesnt not move. any way to repair this spindle?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (kapsalis)*

The spindle as you are calling it is probable the lower slide pin. You say it's stripped? You do know that you have to hold it with thin wrench at the front of the caliper carrier to tighten it up, right? The bolt cannot be tightened, without holding the pin.


----------



## kapsalis (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

I double checked the slider pin has no way to be held. When I did the back brakes this was true. but for the front brakes it just a slider bolt with a Alley wrench socket.


----------



## soupercoupe (Jan 30, 2015)

I have this same problem though this is a late post what does it matter if it has some value to someone in the future!!
anyways my situation is the pad that attaches to piston side is loose and rattles around in its pocket, the problem is the pad ear guides or the pad ears itself is loose, could be a poorly designed pads, loose in tolerances, I feel the caliper is okay and that its just poorly made pads being too lose in the guides. plus there is a three finger clip to help lock into place within the caliper piston but they become loose or again poorly designed, need to find better pads or inspect caliper for loose pad ear quides.


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

You need to be taking all the Slide pins out and replacing or at least cleaning them very well and greasing them with high quality grease when you do a brake job. Also anywhere the back of the brake pads contact the caliper needs to be greased. This includes where the piston contacts the pad. Also the "ears" on the pad and where they slide back and forth on the caliper. Anywhere metel contacts the pad even the edge of the pad( obviously not on the pad braking compound)If not they're gonna make noise, wear uneven and yes the grease even helps the pads from rattling around. Basically any contact points between the pad and any part of the caliper. There are a lot of people who work on cars everyday and can't even do a proper brake job. A lot dont even do proper bed in . They take the car for a ride come to a few stops and think it's good to go and maybe take an easy the first few miles until they brake hard. What a shame and waste of $$ when they're brakes last half as long and only ever work half as good as they should.


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

kapsalis said:


> i did some investgationg and i noticed the spindle for the bottom screw is stripped and the screw wobbles a little bit causing the pad to be loose. when i hold it tight with my arm the pad doesnt not move. any way to repair this spindle?


You can buy oversized guide pins that are sold just for this reason. I think even places like Autozone have these in stock. The threads are slightly oversized to where you don't even have to retap it. These guide pins are often over torqued which can cause your problem. You could try some thread lock first . But.....


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

Grease will take up slack


----------

